# Iniciarme en Wordpress



## AliBey (10 May 2021)

Soy informático(redes) aunque trabajo de analista en una empresa Paco en Alemania. Quería ganarme un extra haciendo páginas sencillas para pequeños negocios. Se programar en C, Python y algo de C#, pero no tengo ni idea de front-end ni de diseño.

Quería aprender a trabajar con plantillas porque es lo más sencillo, no me quiero dedicar a esto profesionalmente pero si tener un ingreso extra(me lo han pedido varias personas).

¿Por donde puedo empezar? ¿Qué curso me recomendáis? ¿Algún sitio para comprar plantillas?

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (10 May 2021)

Jamás, nunca, nunca, jamás compres nada en Envato/Themeforest. Es un vertedero maloliente del que huí hace años.
Con la plantilla por defecto (Twenty Twenty-One) se puede hacer de todo. Si quieres ir a algo más sofisticado y decoroso que ya esté hecho, hay una pareja de alemanes que trabajan a un alto nivel (Theme Collection | Elmastudio) y hacen código de primera división.
Si quieres algo más intermedio, Generatepress.
Si quieres algo avanzado, Tonik.
Si vas a hacer formularios y métodos de pago, la mejor opción es Gravity Forms (de lejos).
Sobre esto último, tendrás que instalar sí o sí WP Mail SMTP.
Un buen gurú al que debes leer: WordPress SEO / Speed Optimization Tutorials • Tom Dupuis
Alojamiento: Cloudways (concuerdo con él).
Por si alguien te recomienda Yoast, lleva años muerto. Rank Math manda.
Plugins: los justos y necesarios. Evita instalar algo que puedas hacer a mano.
Para Analytics uso el plugin CAOS.
Comprime. Comprime. Y comprime. Si no quieres pagar un WP Rocket, usa al menos Autoptimize.
Respecto a esto último, en el functions.php es donde deberás agregar todas las funciones que quieras evitar por plugins: añadir taxonomías propias, deregistrar fuentes de Google Fonts, deshabilitar el devicepx de Jetpack, añadir barras laterales, etc.
Si quieres comenzar, instálate un Wordpress pelado y trastea sin miedo. Es bastante simple de usar.

Consejos sobre tema de diseño: simplifica. Nada de animaciones, ni "slides", ni "parallax" ni basura inútil. La facilidad de navegación y la estructura son vitales. El contenido es mil veces más importante que el diseño (a no ser que sea una web donde se dediquen a vender imagen y no les importe no existir en buscadores, como una galería de arte que sólo se promociona con tarjetas de visita, por ejemplo).

Los clientes te usarán como brocha humana. Te van a marear. Quítame esto. Ponme lo otro. Cómo se hace esto. Configúrame el correo. ¿Se puede añadir un vídeo en la sección de contacto? ¿Se puede hacer una tienda online para hacer reservas? ¿Se puede instalar un calendario? Acabarán con tu vida y tu paciencia. Yo aguanté quince años.

Nunca más.


----------



## AliBey (10 May 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Jamás, nunca, nunca, jamás compres nada en Envato/Themeforest. Es un vertedero maloliente del que huí hace años.
> Con la plantilla por defecto (Twenty Twenty-One) se puede hacer de todo. Si quieres ir a algo más sofisticado y decoroso que ya esté hecho, hay una pareja de alemanes que trabajan a un alto nivel (Theme Collection | Elmastudio) y hacen código de primera división.
> Si quieres algo más intermedio, Generatepress.
> Si quieres algo avanzado, Tonik.
> ...



Muchísimas gracias por toda la información. Muy valiosa y útil. Mañana me lo instalaré en un VPS para trastear e iré leyendo documentación de plugins y de los gurús recomendados. Gracias de nuevo


----------



## DrAwesome (10 May 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Jamás, nunca, nunca, jamás compres nada en Envato/Themeforest. Es un vertedero maloliente del que huí hace años.
> Con la plantilla por defecto (Twenty Twenty-One) se puede hacer de todo. Si quieres ir a algo más sofisticado y decoroso que ya esté hecho, hay una pareja de alemanes que trabajan a un alto nivel (Theme Collection | Elmastudio) y hacen código de primera división.
> Si quieres algo más intermedio, Generatepress.
> Si quieres algo avanzado, Tonik.
> ...



Oro puro este post, 
¿Qué opinas de Joan Boluda? Yo me subscribí un tiempo a su membership y la verdad que tiene cosas interesantes


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (10 May 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Jamás, nunca, nunca, jamás compres nada en Envato/Themeforest. Es un vertedero maloliente del que huí hace años.
> Con la plantilla por defecto (Twenty Twenty-One) se puede hacer de todo. Si quieres ir a algo más sofisticado y decoroso que ya esté hecho, hay una pareja de alemanes que trabajan a un alto nivel (Theme Collection | Elmastudio) y hacen código de primera división.
> Si quieres algo más intermedio, Generatepress.
> Si quieres algo avanzado, Tonik.
> ...



Buen post, solo te falto poner los plugin de croco









Crocoblock Blog | Useful info for Elementor and JetPlugins people


Explore how to use Jet plugins for Elementor. Find useful articles and implement the knowledge in building your WordPress site.




crocoblock.com





Para crear WP custom types mejor que WPTypes, mas sencillo crear nuevos tipos de contenido y custom fields









JetEngine Plugin for Elementor | Crocoblock


Dynamic content plugin for Elementor. Try Booking functionality. Create Dynamic forms. Use AJAX filters and more. Create post type and taxonomy templates. Get JetEngine as a separate plugin or in a set!




crocoblock.com


----------



## Tio Perico (10 May 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Jamás, nunca, nunca, jamás compres nada en Envato/Themeforest. Es un vertedero maloliente del que huí hace años.
> Con la plantilla por defecto (Twenty Twenty-One) se puede hacer de todo. Si quieres ir a algo más sofisticado y decoroso que ya esté hecho, hay una pareja de alemanes que trabajan a un alto nivel (Theme Collection | Elmastudio) y hacen código de primera división.
> Si quieres algo más intermedio, Generatepress.
> Si quieres algo avanzado, Tonik.
> ...



Muy interesante la información.

¿Recomiendas usar contact form 7 para formularios? ¿que tal usar de plantilla DIVI?


----------



## spala (10 May 2021)

está petado de cursos en youtube, al final eso es ponerse y trastrarlo, en un click se instala desde el cpanel (si tienen algun repositorio de apps y tal)
el resto es tocar y ver el resultado, y lo q no sepas hacer lo terminas sabiendo,


----------



## AmericanSamoa (10 May 2021)

DrAwesome dijo:


> Oro puro este post,
> ¿Qué opinas de Joan Boluda? Yo me subscribí un tiempo a su membership y la verdad que tiene cosas interesantes



Un máquina. No compré sus cursos porque es para novatos, pero si quieres que te lo den todo masticado, él lo hace bien.



Máximo Décimo Hispanio dijo:


> Buen post, solo te falto poner los plugin de croco
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No uso nunca ese tipo de plugins. Son para gente que no tiene idea de nada y al final la web y el cliente acaban pagando los costes (más código, más archivos, menos velocidad de carga, menos conversión).

Ni Elementor. Wordpress ya hace años que trae Gutenberg de forma nativa. Pocas funcionalidades justificarán meter otro plugin más para que haga lo mismo que Gutenberg de forma nativa.

Los tipos de contenido (taxonomías) los hago a mano en el Functions.php. Evito plugins.



Tio Perico dijo:


> Muy interesante la información.
> 
> ¿Recomiendas usar contact form 7 para formularios? ¿que tal usar de plantilla DIVI?



Tienes las dos preguntas respondidas en el mensaje.
Si utilizas Rank Math verás que Yoast es un juguete de Playskool.

Yo me hacía mis propias plantillas hace años (también con Underscores) pero me hago viejo y cada vez quiero trabajar menos y ganar más dinero. Eso sí: si es un proyecto grande y con mucho tráfico, es una mejor idea (por eso que tú dices: mejor velocidad de carga).


----------



## hektor7 (10 May 2021)

Te recomiendo que eches un ojo a "WordPress 5 Complete - Seventh Edition" de la editorial Packtpub (mira en su web), yo me lo leí y me sirvió bastante. Desde lo más básico hasta desarrollar plugins/themes y tal. Mira el contenido y si te cuadra ya te piensas si lo compras o no.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (10 May 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> No uso nunca ese tipo de plugins. Son para gente que no tiene idea de nada y al final la web y el cliente acaban pagando los costes (más código, más archivos, menos velocidad de carga, menos conversión).
> 
> Ni Elementor. Wordpress ya hace años que trae Gutenberg de forma nativa. Pocas funcionalidades justificarán meter otro plugin más para que haga lo mismo que Gutenberg de forma nativa.
> 
> Los tipos de contenido (taxonomías) los hago a mano en el Functions.php. Evito plugins.



Function.php mal sitio, no lo recomienda WP, sino usar plugin, hay muchos, pero en ese sitio no lo veo.

Si haces desarrollos lo mas rapido posibles necesitas herramientas que agilicen, muchas veces WP es un apoyo a otras cosas.

Elementor es superior a guttenberg, muy por delante con sus addons, no carga si sabes cachearlo, hay plugins para controlar la carga de scripts y quitar lo innecesario









Asset CleanUp: Page Speed Booster


Haz que tu web cargue MÁS RÁPIDO evitando que se carguen scripts (JS) y estilos (CSS) específicos en páginas/entradas y en la página de inicio.




es.wordpress.org





Este limpia bien y da velocidad

Gracias por compartir, un placer intercambiar informacion de modos de trabajo


----------



## Covaleda (10 May 2021)

Coño, que hilo más interesante.
Injusto que se quede ahí.
UP.


----------



## Pasta (10 May 2021)

No hay mucho más que aportar, ya que te han dado muy buenas recomendaciones.

Como sabes programar, una vez que te hayas aprendido lo básico y entres en materia, te recomiendo leerte este post para iniciarte en el desarrollo de WordPress:









Entrenamiento de WordPress Hooks: ¿Cómo usar acciones, filtros y ganchos personalizados?


Domina las acciones, los filtros y los ganchos personalizados creando tu propio plugin extensible. Mejora tus habilidades de desarrollo de WordPress ahora!




kinsta.com





Para profundizar en WordPress como desarrollador te recomiendo este libro:





__





Professional WordPress Plugin Development 2, Williams, Brad, Tadlock, Justin, James Jacoby, John, eBook - Amazon.com


Professional WordPress Plugin Development - Kindle edition by Williams, Brad, Tadlock, Justin, James Jacoby, John. Download it once and read it on your Kindle device, PC, phones or tablets. Use features like bookmarks, note taking and highlighting while reading Professional WordPress Plugin...



www.amazon.com





y estos plugins, además de los ya mencionados por @AmericanSamoa

Honeypot Antispam: bloquea el spam automático evitando el molesto captcha para los usuarios reales
WP Cerber Security: no es el plugins más popular a nivel de seguridad, pero hace lo necesario y lo hace bien (sin "opacidad")
Advanced Database Cleaner: a nivel de mantenimiento te recomiendo este plugin, para optimizar la base de datos
Query Monitor: si te animas a desarrollar tu propio código o plugins, esto te permite depurar el código, encontrar errores, etc


----------



## Intop (10 May 2021)

Veo que por burbuja también hay buenos profesionales de WordPress. 
Igual tenemos que montar una mini plataforma para compartir cosillas y opiniones por Telegram para estar al día de todo. ¿Alguien se apunta? 


Sobre lo de envanto/ themeforest yo creo que sí que hay buenos themes, se ha profesionalizado mucho el sector y creo que hay buenos desarrolladores aunque también hay muchos pacos. A cambiado bastante en estos últimos años.


----------



## Intop (11 May 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Jamás, nunca, nunca, jamás compres nada en Envato/Themeforest. Es un vertedero maloliente del que huí hace años.
> Con la plantilla por defecto (Twenty Twenty-One) se puede hacer de todo. Si quieres ir a algo más sofisticado y decoroso que ya esté hecho, hay una pareja de alemanes que trabajan a un alto nivel (Theme Collection | Elmastudio) y hacen código de primera división.
> Si quieres algo más intermedio, Generatepress.
> Si quieres algo avanzado, Tonik.
> ...



Buenos Tips pero discrepo en algunos puntos.

- Para mi Yoast no esta muerto. Me sigue pareciendo un gran plugin, si es mas pesado que Rank Math y tiene bastante blootware pero creo que hace las cosas bastante bien. 
- Para un formulario de contacto simple prefiero Contact Form 7 que Gravity. Gravity me parece mas apto para formularios avanzados.
- Sobre plugin cache si el hosting utiliza Litespeed me decantaria siempre por LiteSpeed Cache Plugin.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (11 May 2021)

Intop dijo:


> Veo que por burbuja también hay buenos profesionales de WordPress.
> Igual tenemos que montar una mini plataforma para compartir cosillas y opiniones por Telegram para estar al día de todo. ¿Alguien se apunta?
> 
> 
> Sobre lo de envanto/ themeforest yo creo que sí que hay buenos themes, se ha profesionalizado mucho el sector y creo que hay buenos desarrolladores aunque también hay muchos pacos. A cambiado bastante en estos últimos años.



Avisa si montas grupo, interesante propuesta


----------



## elnota (11 May 2021)

Interesante hilo. Yo hace años trabajé con Wordpress y Joomla, usaba el Appserv para hacer pruebas en local, para los que empiezan les puede ayudar.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (11 May 2021)

Doctores tiene la iglesia, de todos se aprende, la verdad


----------



## AmericanSamoa (11 May 2021)

Intop dijo:


> - Para mi Yoast no esta muerto.
> - Para un formulario de contacto simple prefiero Contact Form 7 que Gravity. Gravity me parece mas apto para formularios avanzados.



Yoast está muerto desde hace años.

Contact Form 7 hace casi diez años que dejé de usarlo.

Nadie que sea mínimamente profesional usa eso en 2021. Es como recomendar encenderse un cigarro con un palo y una piedra.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (11 May 2021)

Evidentemente a tus clientes puedes entregarles lo que quieras. No tienen mucha más idea que tú : )

Qué buena aportación al hilo.

Podemos recomendarle a la gente que se abra un Blogspot porque trabajaste en una "multinacional con presencia en prácticamente todos los países del mundo".

Para qué vamos a usar Wordpress.

Igualmente este no es el foro para hablar de Wordpress. Las recomendaciones que estáis haciendo a estas alturas del hilo dejan claro el "nivel" que hay ; )

Esta visión tecnológica es lo que en este foro llaman "Paco", ¿no?


----------



## AmericanSamoa (11 May 2021)

Menuda jeta tienes.

O sea: estás recomendando usar plugins que llevan AÑOS caducados ¡y los antiguos somos los demás!

Anda, chaval. Ponte a hacer webs en Wix con el Frontpage en Windows 98, que en este hilo estás de sobra.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (11 May 2021)

El arte de la vida consiste en saber detectar a fantasmas como estos dos. Los Manolo y Benito de la informática.


----------



## JuanJoseRuiz (11 May 2021)

en esto esta la diferencia entre el "listo" y el "inteligente" ...el listo te mete cualquier mierda que rule aunque sea a pedales , el listo te mete la polla con cebolla mas modernuqui aunque eso no lo mueva ni un supermachine...


----------



## AmericanSamoa (11 May 2021)

Error: es quien diseña o desarrolla quien decide. No quien paga.

Aceptar lo contrario (como me pasó a mí muchas veces) es hacer fracasar el proyecto desde el inicio.

Ni yo te digo a ti cómo llevar tu academia de idiomas ni tú me dices a mí cómo tengo que hacer tu web.


----------



## Intop (11 May 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Yoast está muerto desde hace años.
> Contact Form 7 hace casi diez años que dejé de usarlo.
> Nadie que sea mínimamente profesional usa eso en 2021. Es como recomendar encenderse un cigarro con un palo y una piedra.



Joder, que rápido matas a los plugins que se siguen actualizando todas las putas semanas y no distan mucho de los que has puesto para cosas *BA-SI-CAS*.

Si voy a montar una landing con un simple formulario de contacto utilizo antes Contact Form 7 que Gravity porque no necesito ninguno de los extras que aporta Gravity. Creo que es bastante sencillo de entender. Por muy paco que sea contact form 7 hace su trabajo genial, sin meter mucha mierda en el codigo, ni mucho peso y no tiene ni un conflicto con ningun otro plugin.



Tengo un Ferrari y un Ford Fiesta en el garaje de casa y tengo que ir todos los dias a buscar el pan a 3 km de casa.
Llamame loco pero me voy en el Fiesta antes que en el Ferrari.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (11 May 2021)

Empezo muy bien el hilo y nos hemos sacado las pollas

Una pena, me gustaba el interecambio de ideas, pero si este degenera en una guerra de Egos, se jodio un bonito hilo


----------



## AmericanSamoa (11 May 2021)

Intop dijo:


> Joder, que rápido matas a los plugins que se siguen actualizando todas las putas semanas y no distan mucho de los que has puesto para cosas *BA-SI-CAS*.
> 
> Si voy a montar una landing con un simple formulario de contacto utilizo antes Contact Form 7 que Gravity porque no necesito ninguno de los extras que aporta Gravity. Creo que es bastante sencillo de entender. Por muy paco que sea contact form 7 hace su trabajo genial, sin meter mucha mierda en el codigo, ni mucho peso y no tiene ni un conflicto con ningun otro plugin.
> 
> ...



Puedes usar Wix o Blogger directamente si quieres hacer algo cutre.

Yo, si tengo que buscar a gente que trabaje bien, no te contrato. Así de claro.



Máximo Décimo Hispanio dijo:


> Empezo muy bien el hilo y nos hemos sacado las pollas
> 
> Una pena, me gustaba el interecambio de ideas, pero si este degenera en una guerra de Egos, se jodio un bonito hilo



Cierto.

Pero no podía no decir nada ante semejantes caraduras. No imaginas la cantidad de clientes que me entregaron una web hecha por uno de estos de "yoast y contact form7 con el divi va bien jiji" y tuve que rehacer todo porque les dejaron una porquería que no les servía para nada y habiendo pagado casi lo mismo que les cobraba yo.

Gente así es la que devaluó el sector informático durante años entrando a hacer chapuzas sin molestarse lo más mínimo en entregar algo decente. Porque yo no nací sabiendo, pero a la hora de hacer webs, se tenga mucha o nula experiencia, lo mínimo que hay que echarle es un poco de cariño a lo que se hace. Como en cualquier profesión.


----------



## Ds_84 (12 May 2021)

en Themeforest es una mierda dejé de leer 

me pillé una plantilla de 90eu y facturé en un año casi 13.000eu haciendo webs para conocidos, empresas hasta para un famosillo pacodemier.

Themeforest tiene plantillas TOP von equipos brutales detrás y soporte 24h.

La rueda ya está inventada hijos míos...está todo inventado...Elementor y WP builder son tu amigo...drag and drop..y a vivir.

antes linkar un formulario con un correo pop3 o smtp era una odisea....ahora es arrastrar un bloque a una plantilla...

y por supuesto paginas rapidimas con yslow. de 99% y todo el java y css deferido bien puesto.

bienvenidos a 2021

AmericanSamoaPaco...torrente me debe 6mil pesetah de güiski


----------



## Intop (12 May 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Puedes usar Wix o Blogger directamente si quieres hacer algo cutre.
> Yo, si tengo que buscar a gente que trabaje bien, no te contrato. Así de claro.



Me parece correcto, es tu opinión.
Pero que descartes un plugin muy capaz porque es "hacer algo cutre" dice mucho tambien de tu profesionalidad.



AmericanSamoa dijo:


> *Pero no podía no decir nada ante semejantes caraduras.* No imaginas la cantidad de clientes que me entregaron una web hecha por uno de estos de "yoast y contact form7 con el divi va bien jiji" y tuve que rehacer todo porque les dejaron una porquería que no les servía para nada y habiendo pagado casi lo mismo que les cobraba yo.
> 
> Gente así es la que devaluó el sector informático durante años entrando a hacer chapuzas sin molestarse lo más mínimo en entregar algo decente. Porque yo no nací sabiendo, pero a la hora de hacer webs, se tenga mucha o nula experiencia, lo mínimo que hay que echarle es un poco de cariño a lo que se hace. Como en cualquier profesión.



Aqui ya te pasas de frenada directamente.
Me imagino que haces alusión a mi persona así que te diré que no trabajo para terceros en temas de creación de páginas web por lo que no te preocupes que no te llegará ningún posible cliente de alguien tan "caradura" que instala el plugin Yoast y contact Form 7 en un proyecto web.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (12 May 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Cierto.
> 
> Pero no podía no decir nada ante semejantes caraduras. No imaginas la cantidad de clientes que me entregaron una web hecha por uno de estos de "yoast y contact form7 con el divi va bien jiji" y tuve que rehacer todo porque les dejaron una porquería que no les servía para nada y habiendo pagado casi lo mismo que les cobraba yo.
> 
> Gente así es la que devaluó el sector informático durante años entrando a hacer chapuzas sin molestarse lo más mínimo en entregar algo decente. Porque yo no nací sabiendo, pero a la hora de hacer webs, se tenga mucha o nula experiencia, lo mínimo que hay que echarle es un poco de cariño a lo que se hace. Como en cualquier profesión.



WP tiene eso, cualquiera lo maneja, pero ya la profundidad es compleja, expertos en WP pocos, con dominio la programacion menos, es un nicho muy competido, no por los que hacen las web, sino por los clientes que van a precios de derribo, les parece todo igual y no lo es, solo cuando hay problemas, es cuando se dan cuenta que tienen una patata de mierda y hay que gastar mas.

Eso es asi, si tienes nivel, te toca arreglar marrones, solo cuando hay un marron gordo o fallas graves van a acudir a donde ti, mientras el cuñao les hace la wec

Al final vives de eso, de arreglar marrones, con el tiempo te haces cache y puedes seleccionar proyectos e iniciar nuevos, pero son gente que ya viene fogueada de mierdas del pasado y te atenderan lo que les digas, porque no quieren tener problemas como antes


----------



## JvB (12 May 2021)

Muy interesantes las aportaciones ... me quedo a escucharos


----------



## McArrow (12 May 2021)

Tio Perico dijo:


> ¿que tal usar de plantilla DIVI?



Entro al al trapo. Divi está bien y está mal. Si no eres un superexperto, como servilleta, y si lo que quieres es algo facilico para dar servicio a clientes sin cambiar de plantilla, va cojonudo. Muy configurable, te quitas del lío de que en esta plantilla es así y en esta asao, tienes de todo a mano, incluido formulario de contacto, sencillo incluso si tiene que trastear el cliente (que a veces te rompe cosas, pero se arregla fácil). Mu apañao. Le puedes meter snipets, trastear functions y lo que quieras, pero básicamente es una cosa cómoda, que a mi personalmente es lo que me llena el alma de gozo, porque cada día me apetece menos currar. Funciona de maravilla con el woocommerce y son muy poquitos los plugins que dan por saco.

En el lado oscuro, sí es cierto que te genera muchísima mierda en el código (mierda que yo no limpio, of course, si no limpio la cocina qué me vais a contar), que hay que subirle la memoria al wordpress y que si bien lo encuentras gratis la versión chupiguay es la de pago, que actualizan cada dos por tres y que te da acceso a otros plugins majetes.

Si tienes alguna duda concreta pregunta, que raro será que no la haya tenido antes.


----------



## tolomeo (12 May 2021)

En Wp me piqué algún tema desde cero hace años, creando las templates a manubrio. 
Últimamente usé DIVI ( incluso programando módulos funcionales).

Puedo decir que Divi cumple la expectativa del 95% de los clientes con creces.
Es un flujo de trabajo fácil y rápido para desarrollar. (De hecho un uso de Divi es para hacer mockups )
También se puede optimizar para que vaya realmente rápido, si es menester. 

Lo que quiero decir es que hay soluciones para todo, que no hay que matar moscas a cañonazos. Hay proyectos que con un Divi salen muy bien y otros donde la velocidad, o funcionalidad son tan específicos que hay que usar otros métodos descritos con anterioridad.


PD: ahora no programo en WordPress, ando en otras cosas, ( desde C++ a React) no tengo ningún interés especial en ningún tema.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (12 May 2021)

Intop dijo:


> no trabajo para terceros en temas de creación de páginas web



Todo dicho. Al club de los Manolo y Benito a dar lecciones con tu Contact Form 7, tu Wix, tu Yoast y tu Blogger o lo que estés usando para hacerte tus webs.


----------



## Pasta (12 May 2021)

Para todos: usad los plugins y la plantillas que os salga de los cojones, pero para comunicaros con amigos, clientes y proveedores, usad esto:









Paco


Accelerate enterprise deals and setup your customers for success




pacohq.com


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (13 May 2021)

McArrow dijo:


> Entro al al trapo. Divi está bien y está mal. Si no eres un superexperto, como servilleta, y si lo que quieres es algo facilico para dar servicio a clientes sin cambiar de plantilla, va cojonudo. Muy configurable, te quitas del lío de que en esta plantilla es así y en esta asao, tienes de todo a mano, incluido formulario de contacto, sencillo incluso si tiene que trastear el cliente (que a veces te rompe cosas, pero se arregla fácil). Mu apañao. Le puedes meter snipets, trastear functions y lo que quieras, pero básicamente es una cosa cómoda, que a mi personalmente es lo que me llena el alma de gozo, porque cada día me apetece menos currar. Funciona de maravilla con el woocommerce y son muy poquitos los plugins que dan por saco.
> 
> En el lado oscuro, sí es cierto que te genera muchísima mierda en el código (mierda que yo no limpio, of course, si no limpio la cocina qué me vais a contar), que hay que subirle la memoria al wordpress y que si bien lo encuentras gratis la versión chupiguay es la de pago, que actualizan cada dos por tres y que te da acceso a otros plugins majetes.
> 
> Si tienes alguna duda concreta pregunta, que raro será que no la haya tenido antes.



A mi Divi sencillamente no me va, lo use, pero no es bueno como tema para coger velocidad

Cosa que generate press y Astra si, son ultraweigth, con elementor haces lo que quieres en maquetacion o hasta con guttenberg, no necesitas mas, hablamos de webs con usabilidad y velocidad de carga, no patatas petadas a diseño con mucha carga de js porque tienen parallax por todos los lados

Genesis es muy bueno, pero hay que meterle mano en codigo o pagar mucho por una plantilla, pero es de los mas sencillos, usables, posicionable y ligeros

La sustancia esta en la modificacion de los tipos de contenido, no en el diseño y las funcionalidades

Si se abusa de jquery con plugins, eso no anda, sencillamente, se atasca con tanta mierda

Por otro lado WP tiene una api muy buena para pequeños proyectos donde se puede chupar data tonta e imagenes

Pero vamos, es para lo que es, y desde luego para posicionar es muy bueno y agiliza cantidad


----------



## AliBey (14 May 2021)

Entiendo el enfoque de @AmericanSamoa, soy de la misma mentalidad en el trabajo.

También agradezco a los demás sus aportes. Al final somos todos pica teclas y vemos el mundo según nuestro bagaje personal.

He estado mirando cursillos por curiosidad y solamente con vuestros valiosos aportes en este hilo, me habéis ahorrado a mi y a muchos foreros gastarnos ese dinero tontamente.

¡Así que gracias!

P.d. Si alguien de vosotros necesita una mano con tema redes, que me escriba por privado.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (14 May 2021)

AliBey dijo:


> Entiendo el enfoque de @AmericanSamoa, soy de la misma mentalidad en el trabajo.
> 
> También agradezco a los demás sus aportes. Al final somos todos pica teclas y vemos el mundo según nuestro bagaje personal.
> 
> ...



Comprate un buen libro de la organizacion de los archivos en WP, entender la jerarquia de las plantillas es basico



https://s3-sa-east-1.amazonaws.com/img.decodecms/entradas/Jerarquia+archivos+plantilla/grafico-jerarquia-theme-wordpress.svg


----------



## AliBey (14 May 2021)

Máximo Décimo Hispanio dijo:


> Comprate un buen libro de la organizacion de los archivos en WP, entender la jerarquia de las plantillas es basico
> 
> 
> 
> https://s3-sa-east-1.amazonaws.com/img.decodecms/entradas/Jerarquia+archivos+plantilla/grafico-jerarquia-theme-wordpress.svg



Lo haré, ahora tendré tiempo libre de sobra.

Por cierto, viendo la jerarquía que me has enviado, ahora entiendo porque Wordpress es tan vulnerable a los ataques. Es muy fácil dejar cabos sueltos.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (14 May 2021)

AliBey dijo:


> Lo haré, ahora tendré tiempo libre de sobra.
> 
> Por cierto, viendo la jerarquía que me has enviado, ahora entiendo porque Wordpress es tan vulnerable a los ataques. Es muy fácil dejar cabos sueltos.



No siempre estan todos esos archivos, sino encuentra el principal es el index.php van de ahi hasta el final, pero no todos estan en un tema, hay temas complejos con muchos, otros son muy simplistas, tienen pocos archivos

No creas que es tan vulnerable, has de capar la exploracion de archivos si o si, en el .htaccess, ademas de otras medidas de seguridad

Pero bugs salen por cojones, por eso es importante actualizar temas, usar temas child y no tocar el function.php sino hacer hooks mediante plugins propios o de 3º

El functions.php se actualiza en el tema, y es mal lugar para meter mano con hooks, es mejor via plugins


----------



## Ds_84 (16 May 2021)

Pregunta.....

se puede dejar el index.php y el .htaccess protegidos con password ? o va a dar error con wp? tipo loop infinito de autentificación?


----------



## AmericanSamoa (16 May 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Pregunta.....
> 
> se puede dejar el index.php y el .htaccess protegidos con password ? o va a dar error con wp? tipo loop infinito de autentificación?



Prueba.

Cuanto menos hagas ese tipo de cosas, más errores ilocalizables te ahorrarás.

La de horas que tiré por mi vida por querer aumentar la seguridad por un lado y ver que se producían errores ilocalizables por el otro.

Ensaya y comprueba todo.


----------



## AliBey (16 May 2021)

He encontrado este artículo interesante -es viejo- pero algunas directrices siguen estando vigentes:
Seguridad en Wordpress: Un tutorial de configuración


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (17 May 2021)

AliBey dijo:


> He encontrado este artículo interesante -es viejo- pero algunas directrices siguen estando vigentes:
> Seguridad en Wordpress: Un tutorial de configuración



Yo los problemas que tuve con WP tenian que ver mas con el hosting que con el CMS, porque los cabrones buscan vulnerabilidades en el CMS para usar tu hosting como sitio de spam, y eso es un error del hosting, pueden encontrar la vulnerabilidad en WP

Fue con un tema de themeforrest, que no se actualizaba ya, de ahi la importancia de temas buenos: astra, generatepress, genesis, o Twenty Twenty-One

A mi personalmente me gustan mas generate press y astra no lo toque mucho.

Pero necesitas actualizar y quitar los temas que no usas, porque te pueden atacar por ahi

Y configurar el .htaccess para deshabiliitar exploracion de archivos


----------



## Ds_84 (17 May 2021)

Pues encontré un plugin que compré premium en mi cesta de downloads en themforest..y me proteje el login /wp-admin y todo lonque quiera con 2FA..y captcha v3...encima ouedes tocar el threshold del captcha de 0,3 a q para hacerlo más o menos sensible.

brutal.


----------



## AliBey (17 May 2021)

Echarle un ojo a Wordpress
Offensive Security’s Exploit Database Archive


----------



## lowfour (17 May 2021)

AliBey dijo:


> Soy informático(redes) aunque trabajo de analista en una empresa Paco en Alemania. Quería ganarme un extra haciendo páginas sencillas para pequeños negocios. Se programar en C, Python y algo de C#, pero no tengo ni idea de front-end ni de diseño.
> 
> Quería aprender a trabajar con plantillas porque es lo más sencillo, no me quiero dedicar a esto profesionalmente pero si tener un ingreso extra(me lo han pedido varias personas).
> 
> ...



Ya puesto en modo retro, por qué no te inicias en Cobol, o mejor en el lenguaje que animaba el ordenador de la Apollo 11.

Wordpress es un mundo lleno de chapuzas y ñapas que te hacen unas franken-páginas que hacen llorar a Tim Berners-Lee. Encima por precios tercermundistas. Es una puta pérdida de tiempo.

Sabiendo programación te recomiendo que estudies:
- Nuxt
- Vue.js
- Tailwind
- Contentful

Con eso te pones en el 2021 y vas a ser muy SEPSI para los recruiters o para startups o lo que sea. Ganarás mucho más. (como nota hoy estaban pidiendo en Estocolmo front-enders junior con vue y tal con 3 años de experiencia y el salario eran de 3000 a 4000€ netos, ahí lo dejo)


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (17 May 2021)

lowfour dijo:


> Ya puesto en modo retro, por qué no te inicias en Cobol, o mejor en el lenguaje que animaba el ordenador de la Apollo 11.
> 
> Wordpress es un mundo lleno de chapuzas y ñapas que te hacen unas franken-páginas que hacen llorar a Tim Berners-Lee. Encima por precios tercermundistas. Es una puta pérdida de tiempo.
> 
> ...



Conozco VUE y NUXT, low, para algo rapido y en poco tiempo, no lo veo, ademas de necesitar backend, WP es para lo que es, desarrollos muy rapidos de webs, lo otro es mas elaborado y hay que mantener el codigo

Cada cosa para lo que es, ponerte con VUE a manejar estados y llevar en el navegador en sus BBDD cosas, menudo rollo, requiere no solo mas conocimiento, sino mayor trabajo

WP en desarrollos rapidos es mejor, pero en otros niveles si es lo que indicas

Para un cliente aqui le metes un NUXT y lo matas, o se lo mantienes o si dejas de darle soporte se lo comen los tiburones

Hablamos del paquismo en la wec, no de empresa con cierta proyeccion y conciencia que es mejor pagar y pagar bien


----------



## lowfour (17 May 2021)

Máximo Décimo Hispanio dijo:


> Conozco VUE y NUXT, low, para algo rapido y en poco tiempo, no lo veo, ademas de necesitar backend, WP es para lo que es, desarrollos muy rapidos de webs, lo otro es mas elaborado y hay que mantener el codigo
> 
> Cada cosa para lo que es, ponerte con VUE a manejar estados y llevar en el navegador en sus BBDD cosas, menudo rollo, requiere no solo mas conocimiento, sino mayor trabajo
> 
> ...



Pues contentful es un headless cms que es gratis hasta cierto punto y está muy bien para hacerte unas webs a toda hostia con Nuxt y Tailwind. Es que Wordpress es un dinosaurio con más agujeros de seguridad que la ostia, casi mejor que hagas webs en squarespace. Y es que pagan fatal, tio vete a clientes mejores que a los paco. Te lo digo por experiencia propia

clientes pequeños: poca pasta y mucha exigencia 
clientes grandes: mucha pasta, poca exigencia. Solo hay que tener paciencia.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (17 May 2021)

lowfour dijo:


> Pues contentful es un headless cms que es gratis hasta cierto punto y está muy bien para hacerte unas webs a toda hostia con Nuxt y Tailwind. Es que Wordpress es un dinosaurio con más agujeros de seguridad que la ostia, casi mejor que hagas webs en squarespace. Y es que pagan fatal, tio vete a clientes mejores que a los paco. Te lo digo por experiencia propia
> 
> clientes pequeños: poca pasta y mucha exigencia
> clientes grandes: mucha pasta, poca exigencia. Solo hay que tener paciencia.



Gracias, Low, lo miro, no lo conocia este


----------



## lowfour (17 May 2021)

Además literal. Tengo unos clientes que me apoquinan 3500€ al mes sin hacer prácticamente nada salvo que no les reviente su plataforma de marketing. No questions asked. Luego tuve un SaaS para pequeñas empresas que costaba 100€ al mes y algunos clientes hasta me amenazaban telefónicamente cuando se les iba la puta olla. Uno directamente me puso voz de psicópata y no paraba de repetirme "si te lo estoy diciendo por tu bien, te lo digo por tu bien". Luego otra loca bigotuda española igual, montándome unas broncas telefónicas de alucinar.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (17 May 2021)

lowfour dijo:


> Además literal. Tengo unos clientes que me apoquinan 3500€ al mes sin hacer prácticamente nada salvo que no les reviente su plataforma de marketing. No questions asked. Luego tuve un SaaS para pequeñas empresas que costaba 100€ al mes y algunos clientes hasta me amenazaban telefónicamente cuando se les iba la puta olla. Uno directamente me puso voz de psicópata y no paraba de repetirme "si te lo estoy diciendo por tu bien, te lo digo por tu bien". Luego otra loca bigotuda española igual, montándome unas broncas telefónicas de alucinar.


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (21 May 2021)

Upeo el hilo para mas aportaciones


----------



## Registrador (21 May 2021)

lowfour dijo:


> Es que Wordpress es un dinosaurio con más agujeros de seguridad que la ostia,



A ver no te columpies, Wordpress es probablemente el CMS más seguro que exista (de los grandes). Lo que es un coladero de seguridad son los plugins y los themes, que es algo bastante diferente.

Si tienes el Wordpress actuallizado, no usas plugins y te haces tus propias themes, no vas a tener ningun problema.

Ya puestos ha recomendar CMS seguros yo recomendaria Grav - A Modern Flat-File CMS | Official home of Grav CMS un flat file CMS que no solo es rapidisimo (las paginas son estaticas) sino que es muy seguro ya que no te logeas online como WP. Con lo cual la puerta mayor de entrada no existe.


----------



## lowfour (21 May 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> A ver no te columpies, Wordpress es probablemente el CMS más seguro que exista (de los grandes). Lo que es un coladero de seguridad son los plugins y los themes, que es algo bastante diferente.
> 
> Si tienes el Wordpress actuallizado, no usas plugins y te haces tus propias themes, no vas a tener ningun problema.
> 
> Ya puestos ha recomendar CMS seguros yo recomendaria Grav - A Modern Flat-File CMS | Official home of Grav CMS un flat file CMS que no solo es rapidisimo (las paginas son estaticas) sino que es muy seguro ya que no te logeas online como WP. Con lo cual la puerta mayor de entrada no existe.



Hombre llamar CMS a un flat file CMS ya tiene cojones, jajajaja. Statamic era bueno antes. Yo recomiendo Gridsome (static site generator basado en Vue) o mucho mejor aún Nuxt. Nuxt es la bomba, sobre todo conectado con Contetful o similares. Puedes hacer desde un sitio chorra hasta una app cojonuda con FaunaDB o similares. Yo no soy programador de día, pero estoy ahora haciendo una webapp con Nuxt y FaunaQL que lo había empezado con Processswire como Backend y Vue para el frontend... buaaaaah, menuda diferencia, a toda ostia. 

Hágame caso. Si necesita un CMS tradicional, Processwire de largo (y si, empecé con hosted wordpress por el 2004 o 2005, he currado con Joomla, Drupal (6, 7, 8), Magento, etc). Wordpress es de gitanos y de muertos de hambre ensamblando temas y plugins de mierda.

Vale que algún sitio hay bueno hecho con Wordpress, pero la mayoría son deleznables.


----------



## elepwr (21 May 2021)

Despues de mucho tiempo sin tocar WP me ha tocado volver a hacer algo y lo veo muy atrás respecto a otras tecnologías.

Veo que siempre estará el tema de la ciberpolla y quien es mejor, se pasan por alto muchas cosas y creo que al final lo que cuenta es la web en sí.

Wordpress se ha quedado en un sistema sencillo en el que ir encajando piezas, el caso es que hay muchas alternativas modernas más eficientes para hacer lo mismo.

El JamStack le va a comer la tostada y llegaremos al nocode real, pero no con WP.

Es mi opinión currando 6 años en web, en mi situación tardo menos en hacer las cosas con otras tecnologías y estoy más tranquilo, también es verdad q las alternativas por ahora tienen curvas de aprendizaje más duras.


----------



## Registrador (21 May 2021)

lowfour dijo:


> Hombre llamar CMS a un flat file CMS ya tiene cojones, jajajaja. .



Creo q no sabes lo que es un flat file CMS. El CMS se instala localmente, no en un servidor, generas las páginas dinámicamente en tu ordenador con plantillas, plugins, themes, como harías en un CMS "tradicional" y luego cuando las páginas están preparadas mandas una copia estática al servidor. Con ese sistema no solo las páginas corren mas rápidas si no q es infinitamente mas seguro porque en el servidor no esta el CMS, ni tampoco la base de datos si no solo archivos de html/ CSS.

Has oído hablar de los web vitals?


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (21 May 2021)

¿Ponerte ahora en 2021 con Wordpress? ¿Por qué no mejor en Cobol o Fortran, ya que te gustan las tecnologías vintage?


----------



## Registrador (21 May 2021)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> ¿Ponerte ahora en 2021 con Wordpress? ¿Por qué no mejor en Cobol o Fortran, ya que te gustan las tecnologías vintage?



Porque en 2021 el 32% de las webs corren sobre WordPress


----------



## lowfour (21 May 2021)

Registrador dijo:


> Creo q no sabes lo que es un flat file CMS. El CMS se instala localmente, no en un servidor, generas las páginas dinámicamente en tu ordenador con plantillas, plugins, themes, como harías en un CMS "tradicional" y luego cuando las páginas están preparadas mandas una copia estática al servidor. Con ese sistema no solo las páginas corren mas rápidas si no q es infinitamente mas seguro porque en el servidor no esta el CMS, ni tampoco la base de datos si no solo archivos de html/ CSS.
> 
> Has oído hablar de los web vitals?



Por supuesto que he oído hablar de web vitals y de layout shift y de todo eso. Tio, que estoy lanzando una web hoy para una startup global con 100M de financiación con 4x 100 en lighthouse, que no lo has visto en tu vida (yo es la primera vez, pero tengo al MEJOR front-ender de Suecia currando conmigo desde hace 10 años). Pero es que los CMS flat files son una buena idea para una página pequeña, pero si empiezas a tener algo serio pues generar esas páginas (como con Gridsome) es una movida que te cagas, tarda la de dios. Gridsome de hecho genera copias estáticas con hidration de algunas zonas con JS, pero ya te digo que en un miniblog que teníamos con 10 artículos tardaba la de dios en generarse todo. Una pesadilla.

En cambio con Nuxt (o Next si te mola React) en Server Side Rendering es cojonudo, porque te calcula la página una vez cada X minutos y si no te sirve una versión estática. Y VUELA la movida, Vuela.


----------



## Ds_84 (21 May 2021)

llamada a todos los hinformáticos folla ucras 6mil euristas del foroC....

estoy entregando una web en WP a un cliente - lo hago los viernes que tengo day off - estoy usando el plugin w3 total cache para optimizarla....te pego lo que me sale en la pestanya de Compatibilidades....

Ves algo que debería estar activado y no lo está?

Todavia no me he metido a trastear y optimizar el .htaccess ...simplemente busco un diagnóstico de un pro 

*Server Modules & Resources:*

*Plugin Version: 2.1.2*
*PHP Version: 7.4.16;*
*Web Server: Apache*
*FTP functions: Installed (required for Self-hosted (FTP) CDN support)*
*Multibyte String support: Installed (required for Rackspace Cloud Files support)*
*cURL extension: Installed (required for Amazon S3, Amazon CloudFront, Rackspace CloudFiles support)*
*zlib extension: Installed (required for gzip compression support)*
*brotli extension: Not installed (required for brotli compression support)*
*Opcode cache: Installed (OPCache)*
*Memcached extension: Not installed*
*Memcache extension: Not installed*
*Redis extension: Not installed*
*HTML Tidy extension: Installed (required for HTML Tidy minifier support)*
*Mime type detection: Installed (Fileinfo) (required for CDN support)*
*Hash function: Installed (hash) (required for NetDNA / MaxCDN CDN purge support)*
*Open basedir: Off*
*zlib output compression: Off*
*set_time_limit: Available*
*SSH2 extension: Not installed (required for Self-hosted (FTP) CDN SFTP support)*
*mod_deflate: Not installed (required for disk enhanced Page Cache and Browser Cache)*
*mod_env: Not installed (required for disk enhanced Page Cache and Browser Cache)*
*mod_expires: Installed (required for disk enhanced Page Cache and Browser Cache)*
*mod_filter: Not installed (required for disk enhanced Page Cache and Browser Cache)*
*mod_ext_filter: Not installed (required for disk enhanced Page Cache and Browser Cache)*
*mod_headers: Installed (required for disk enhanced Page Cache and Browser Cache)*
*mod_mime: Installed (required for disk enhanced Page Cache and Browser Cache)*
*mod_rewrite: Installed (required for disk enhanced Page Cache and Browser Cache)*
*mod_setenvif: Not installed (required for disk enhanced Page Cache and Browser Cache)*
aunque no sale arriba (o quizás se puede deducir, no lo sé, no soy informatico)...la *compresion GZIP está activada *y la *web optimizada via Cpanel con los MIME text/html text/plain text/xml*

como comentario para debatir la seguridad....he optado por el plugin Wordfence...y le he metido contrasenya a los directorios /wp-admin y su mirror en .php además de 2FA a estos con Google Authenticator, desactivado el Backlinking, contrasenya de 64 caracteres hexadecimales random.

Además de varias limitaciones de login..tipo a los 4 fallos te bloquea y ciertos usernames directamente los bloquea..tipo admin, administrator, domain.com etc.....varias cosas más que ahora no me acuerdo.

esto es lo que dá en Gtmetrix....todo el Minify y tal está todo activado siguiendo la guia oficial del plugin....creo que falta meterle algo al .htaccess ..ya digo, no me he puesto todavia.


*First Contentful Paint *
*OK, but consider improvement
1.0s*
*Time to Interactive *
*OK, but consider improvement
2.6s*
*Speed Index *
*Much longer than recommended
3.2s*
*Total Blocking Time 
Much longer than recommended
462ms
Largest Contentful Paint 
Much longer than recommended
2.5s
Cumulative Layout Shift *
*Much more than recommended
0.33*

*EDITO: Yo diría que está todo OK porque ahora que me fijo...los warnings son para 'Disk enhanced' y la web está usando la opción de cache/minify 'Disk' a pelo....no sé si me estoy contestando yo mismo o que *


----------



## lowfour (21 May 2021)

Lo de Mod deflate y tal son configuraciones del Apache para comprimir y descomprimir en tiempo real las movidas no? Pues o tienes acceso al servidor y cambias el httpd.cnf (creo que es) o olvídate. O igual quiere decirte que no has puesto movidas de compresión y performance en el htacces. Hay un bloque muy guapo por ahí que usábamos en nuestras webs php.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (21 May 2021)

Leyendo respuestas es evidente que desde el mundo del desarrollo no hay ningún interés por entregar proyectos que los propios clientes puedan gestionar fácilmente.

Hay bastante poca psicología desde este lado. Un cliente no quiere que le hablen de Processwire, Jamstack, "nocode", "layout shift" y demás mandangas.

También hay que saber comunicar lo que se entrega y preocuparse por la independencia de los clientes a medio o largo plazo.


----------



## Zuzoto (21 May 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Jamás, nunca, nunca, jamás compres nada en Envato/Themeforest. Es un vertedero maloliente del que huí hace años.
> Con la plantilla por defecto (Twenty Twenty-One) se puede hacer de todo. Si quieres ir a algo más sofisticado y decoroso que ya esté hecho, hay una pareja de alemanes que trabajan a un alto nivel (Theme Collection | Elmastudio) y hacen código de primera división.
> Si quieres algo más intermedio, Generatepress.
> Si quieres algo avanzado, Tonik.
> ...



Hola! Que plugin recomiendas para tener multiidioma un woocommerce, sin dejarme un dineral, pero que sirva para SEO? (No traducciones automáticas o ajax).

Por más que busco más me lío... Me quedaría con wpml (de los de pago es el más barato que soporte woocommerce) pero por todo dicen que enletece la web un montón, aunque parece que lo han mejorado.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (21 May 2021)

Zuzoto dijo:


> Hola! Que plugin recomiendas para tener multiidioma un woocommerce, sin dejarme un dineral, pero que sirva para SEO? (No traducciones automáticas o ajax).
> 
> Por más que busco más me lío... Me quedaría con wpml (de los de pago es el más barato que soporte woocommerce) pero por todo dicen que enletece la web un montón, aunque parece que lo han mejorado.



Ninguno.

Yo personalmente no trabajo en proyectos así y, si insisten mucho, separo la web por dominios o subdominios si el mercado lo requiere (cada caso es diferente).

Si se trata de ahorrar esfuerzo es mucho más conveniente estudiar Wordpress Multisite y tener una plataforma para varios dominios. Si hablamos de traducir a muchos idiomas entonces hablamos de mercados más grandes y proyectos más grandes, con lo cual los plugins multiidioma están aún más descartados.

Todo lo que puedas solucionar sin plugins, impleméntalo. Es mi posición porque es como yo trabajo (ya que prefiero webs eficientes y simples al máximo).


----------



## lowfour (21 May 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Leyendo respuestas es evidente que desde el mundo del desarrollo no hay ningún interés por entregar proyectos que los propios clientes puedan gestionar fácilmente.
> 
> Hay bastante poca psicología desde este lado. Un cliente no quiere que le hablen de Processwire, Jamstack, "nocode", "layout shift" y demás mandangas.
> 
> También hay que saber comunicar lo que se entrega y preocuparse por la independencia de los clientes a medio o largo plazo.



Al contrario. De hecho he migrado nosecuantas empresas cañeras de Wordpress a Processwire por su facildad de uso. Eso es clave, cuando hacíamos webs nunca hablábamos de Wordpress ni de Drupal ni moñadas de esas. Decíamos... "qué es lo que quieres lograr?". A menudo el primer requerimiento del cliente es "que sea Wordpress", es como tirar a lo seguro, aunque sea lo más inseguro del mundo.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (21 May 2021)

lowfour dijo:


> Al contrario. De hecho he migrado nosecuantas empresas cañeras de Wordpress a Processwire por su facildad de uso. Eso es clave, cuando hacíamos webs nunca hablábamos de Wordpress ni de Drupal ni moñadas de esas. Decíamos... "qué es lo que quieres lograr?". A menudo el primer requerimiento del cliente es "que sea Wordpress", es como tirar a lo seguro, aunque sea lo más inseguro del mundo.



Yo armé una web entera en Wordpress que:

Permite pagos con tarjeta a través de Stripe.
Suscripción automática a Mailchimp de forma segmentada.
Envío de los datos a Pipedrive (el CRM que usa esa empresa).
Generación de facturas personalizadas en PDF para el cliente.
Conexión con Zapier
Envío a Analytics de forma segmentada
Precios condicionales
Formularios que se rellenan automáticamente con posibilidad de creación de usuario.
Opción de adjuntar archivos.
Posibilidad de firmar una contratación en el mismo formulario y adjuntarla en PDF.
Gestión interna a alto nivel de envío de emails generados por los clientes según el departamento de la empresa.
Gestión del SEO y estructura web totalmente personalizada (RankMath y otros plugins).
Buscador inteligente con autorellenado y sugerencias automáticas en función de las búsquedas.
Generación de presupuestos instantáneos.
Y sin instalar ningún Woocommerce ni ningún otro sistema extra. Sólo Wordpress y Gravity Forms.
Y esto sólo para una empresa. Y logrando una velocidad de carga, versatilidad y facilidad de uso que no da ninguna otra plataforma.

Por no hablar de la inmensa cantidad de información y soporte que existe en torno a Wordpress que no es equiparable a ninguna plataforma.

Wordpress tiene grandes defectos, lo que no quita que siga siendo el sistema más eficiente para la mayoría de proyectos de pequeñas y medianas empresas.


----------



## lowfour (21 May 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Yo armé una web entera en Wordpress que:
> 
> Permite pagos con tarjeta a través de Stripe.
> Suscripción automática a Mailchimp de forma segmentada.
> ...



Si, si... si yo hacía estas frankenwebs con Drupal hace 11 años. Tenían e-commerce, login, generación de leads, de todo. Y un agujero de seguridad que te mueres. 

El 90% de las web de Wordpress las analizas y te están cargado como 20 scripts no minimizados de JS y como 25 CSS diferentes. Siii, ya se que tienes plugins que te lo compilan todo en uno, ya lo se.

Pero nosotros hemos hecho una web ACOJONANTE con 100/100/100/100 en lighthouse (salen unos fuegos de artificio cuando lo logras) con un payload de 12Kb de CSS. *12KB*. Una web con 2 blogs, landing pages, animaciones y de todo. Lo metes en un ZX spectrum y te sobran 36KB para cargar el Sir Fred o el Commando.

Eso solo se logra currando de forma inteligente y teniendo un tooling como dios manda.

Se pueden hacer buenas webs con Wordpress? Por supuesto, sobre todo como Headless CMS. Sigue siendo una puta mierda de CMS? No lo dudes. Y empecé en 2004 o 2005 con él! Fue revolucionario.

Yo creo que el futuro es rollo Contentful. No me acaba de convencer del todo (aunque tiene cosas buenas como un CLI para migrar de DEV a PROD tanto content types como contenido). Un SaaS haciendo de CMS y de CDN y luego JAMStack con static site generation o Server Side Rendering dependiendo de lo que necesites. Las cosas han cambiado una burrada en los dos últimos años.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (21 May 2021)

lowfour dijo:


> Si, si... si yo hacía estas frankenwebs con Drupal hace 11 años. Tenían e-commerce, login, generación de leads, de todo. Y un agujero de seguridad que te mueres.
> 
> El 90% de las web de Wordpress las analizas y te están cargado como 20 scripts no minimizados de JS y como 25 CSS diferentes. Siii, ya se que tienes plugins que te lo compilan todo en uno, ya lo se.
> 
> ...



Es que una landing simple no requiere Wordpress. En eso estamos de acuerdo. Wordpress sirve para casi todo. Pero no quiere decir que casi todo se tenga uqe hacer en Wordpress por cojones.

Pero el equilibrio que hay entre facilidad de uso, comunidad participativa, versatilidad y amplitud de opciones y desarrollo que hay en Wordpress, no es comparable a ninguno otro, de momento.

Yo mismo recomiendo a muchos clientes Squarespace para proyectos muy sencillos. Hay cosas que paso de hacer en Wordpress por cuestión de agilidad y mantenimiento.

Y tocaría otros CMS si los controlase, lógicamente. Pero para un proyecto tan complejo para una empresa que quiera administrar su propio proyecto sin depender de mí (al menos, lo mínimo imprescindible, prefiero sólo estar para actualizaciones y mantenimiento mínimo), Wordpress es el mejor proyecto.

En NodeJS se pueden hacer también proyectos extremadamente ligeros para webs puramente de contenido. Incluso combinarlo con Wordpress. Pero no conozco NodeJS (piensa que yo soy front-end, no soy desarrollador de back-end, así que no controlo Javascript más allá de mínimos).


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (23 May 2021)

lowfour dijo:


> Por supuesto que he oído hablar de web vitals y de layout shift y de todo eso. Tio, que estoy lanzando una web hoy para una startup global con 100M de financiación con 4x 100 en lighthouse, que no lo has visto en tu vida (yo es la primera vez, pero tengo al MEJOR front-ender de Suecia currando conmigo desde hace 10 años). Pero es que los CMS flat files son una buena idea para una página pequeña, pero si empiezas a tener algo serio pues generar esas páginas (como con Gridsome) es una movida que te cagas, tarda la de dios. Gridsome de hecho genera copias estáticas con hidration de algunas zonas con JS, pero ya te digo que en un miniblog que teníamos con 10 artículos tardaba la de dios en generarse todo. Una pesadilla.
> 
> En cambio con Nuxt (o Next si te mola React) en Server Side Rendering es cojonudo, porque te calcula la página una vez cada X minutos y si no te sirve una versión estática. Y VUELA la movida, Vuela.



He usado NUXT y doy fe, vuela


----------



## Ds_84 (25 May 2021)

de todas maneras.....para el 80% de las pymes que arrancan viruta en un taller y necesitan la web para 'estar en hinternec' ....Wordpress les sobra y les basta.

y a los que lo hacemos como un extra......Wordpress te dá un ROI que ninguna tecnologia te va a dar......que en un fin de semana (36horas) hagas una web que parece una multinacional...y apenas has tenido 150EU de gastos ..y que facturas a varios miles de euros......

Ya puede venir la tecnologia que quieras...que si o si es más time consuming que Wordpress....

a la que blindas el core de WP con 4 cosas básicas, timeouts, bloqueos de loggeo, anti GET requests, etc.....ya no es taaaaaaan colador.

Por supuesto, la NASA no usará wordpress....pero una empresa que vende abono de vaca por toda Europa....si la hackean por Wordpres....perder 1Gb de fotos y 4 catalogos en PDF....no es un asunto de seguridad nacional


----------



## Máximo Décimo Hispanio (26 May 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> de todas maneras.....para el 80% de las pymes que arrancan viruta en un taller y necesitan la web para 'estar en hinternec' ....Wordpress les sobra y les basta.
> 
> y a los que lo hacemos como un extra......Wordpress te dá un ROI que ninguna tecnologia te va a dar......que en un fin de semana (36horas) hagas una web que parece una multinacional...y apenas has tenido 150EU de gastos ..y que facturas a varios miles de euros......
> 
> ...



Si, WP es muy versatil, dependiendo el proyecto, no se puede deshechar, pero no es cafe para todos tampoco


----------



## Ds_84 (27 May 2021)

cual seria la evolucion logica, agil y eficiente para alguien como yo que solo ha mamado WP...pero quiere poner un pié en el siglo 21?

Veo muchas opciones pero es todo un perkal del copón....la transición back-front end es una pesadilla......por no decir que como tengas que editar algo....no sabes ni por donde empezar.

en WP te vas al functions.php y editas todos los nombres, snippets, slugs, etc.....

Que alguien me venda mejor una tecnologia que supere a WP en usabilidad y curva de aprendizaje....que la compro....le hago un 'shut up and take my money' pero siempre hay algun PERO...jaja

WP será una maquina de hacer webs FRANKENSTEIN....pero es pim-pam-fuego.....

veo cosas chulisimas, que lo petan, vuelan, super agiles, con efectos brutales, integracion con CRM, ERPs, etc...you name it....pero hay que ser Doctorado en el MIT para trastear eso...

*La filosofia de building blocks de WP...aunque sea muy PACO, es efectiva.*

mic drop.


----------



## Ds_84 (31 May 2021)

ayer actualizé una web que entregué a WP ultima version..

me pasa una cosa tope rara...creo que no va el timeout de la sesion de WP.

me refiero...yo entro a WP al dashboard....y si cojo el.ordenador del curro o el de mi costilla y entro a la web...aterrizo directamente en Wordpress, es decir veo la barra de herramientas arriba y puedo editar y tocar todo...como VISITANTE  

alguna idea?


----------



## Ds_84 (1 Jun 2021)

nadie?


----------



## amenhotep (2 Jun 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> ayer actualizé una web que entregué a WP ultima version..
> 
> me pasa una cosa tope rara...creo que no va el timeout de la sesion de WP.
> 
> ...



No estás como visitante. La cookie te reconoce como usuario autentificado. Prueba a entrar en modo incógnito o borrar cookies y verás.


----------



## Ds_84 (2 Jun 2021)

amenhotep dijo:


> No estás como visitante. La cookie te reconoce como usuario autentificado. Prueba a entrar en modo incógnito o borrar cookies y verás.



hola gracias por contestar.

sabes si hay alguna comprobación que pueda hacer?

Realmente es como te digo, ayer llamé al hosting y les dije que se metieran y les salia la barra negra de wordpress arriba....el hosting es de USA y yo estoy en centro europa 

No me supieron decir que pasaba...


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (2 Jun 2021)

Leo que wordpress lo utilizan el 41% de los 10 millones de websites mas visitados del mundo...
Vamos que es la herramienta por defecto para construir un sitio web al que se le añaden contenidos y prestaciones de forma recurrente.
Si se trata de sitios estáticos o que tienen una estructura permanente en el tiempo entonces te puedes plantear otras alternativas.

Y yo como un gilipollas que como controlo un poco de python, me meti a chapuzear con flask y django...

Wordpress es el PAQUISMO de los sitios web, y como tal DEBE PREVALECER.
LARGA VIDA A PACOPRESS.


----------



## Sabor_a_Presunto (3 Jun 2021)

Promoción en Udemy. Os lo dejo por aquí:

Curso WordPress 2021: Cómo Crear una Página Web Desde Cero

Le quedan 3 horas gratis.


----------



## Ds_84 (3 Jun 2021)

Mmmmm...makes sense.....esto lo tengo activado con el check. Esperemos que la seguridad no esté afectada...seria para LOL 

Don't cache pages for logged in users
Unauthenticated users may view a cached version of the last authenticated user's view of a given page. Disabling this option is not recommended.

Lo que no le veo sentido al leerme la descripcion es....*Disabling this option is not recommended. Why?????*

Los usuarios autenticados no ven paginas cacheadas en memoria.....y los no autenticados pueden ver paginas que los autenticados han visto...

pero si yo luego (además) especifico que los Admins no cacheen.....si activo lo de *Don't cache pages for logged in users *es redundante no???


----------



## Ds_84 (4 Jun 2021)

Dá la sensación que se entiende mejor estableciendolo por ROLES...me queda como más claro, almenos a mi  que soy duro de mollera jaja

saludos y gracias de antebrazo


----------



## notorius.burbujo (4 Jun 2021)

O sea, que para simplificar, acabais teniendo que aprender a usar 300 plugins. Para eso mejor usar Django o cualquier framework y tener preparadas una serie de plantillas.


----------



## Topacio (5 Jun 2021)

Bastante bueno el wordpress, con sus extensiones te montabas una página mucho más currada que un blogger(sin desmerecer a este sitio tampoco)
Tienes bastantes recursos en youtube, pdfs en la mula... aunque yo aprendí a base de meterme de lleno en la aplicación, en poco más de un mes ya pude hacer una página de sitios turisticos bastante funcional.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (5 Jun 2021)

Intop dijo:


> Veo que por burbuja también hay buenos profesionales de WordPress.
> Igual tenemos que montar una mini plataforma para compartir cosillas y opiniones por Telegram para estar al día de todo. ¿Alguien se apunta?
> 
> 
> Sobre lo de envanto/ themeforest yo creo que sí que hay buenos themes, se ha profesionalizado mucho el sector y creo que hay buenos desarrolladores aunque también hay muchos pacos. A cambiado bastante en estos últimos años.



Buena


----------



## AmericanSamoa (5 Jun 2021)

Intop dijo:


> Veo que por burbuja también hay buenos profesionales de WordPress.
> Igual tenemos que montar una mini plataforma para compartir cosillas y opiniones por Telegram para estar al día de todo. ¿Alguien se apunta?
> 
> 
> Sobre lo de envanto/ themeforest yo creo que sí que hay buenos themes, se ha profesionalizado mucho el sector y creo que hay buenos desarrolladores aunque también hay muchos pacos. A cambiado bastante en estos últimos años.



No hay ninguno solo que aporte una sola cosa al resto. Son todos exactamente iguales.

El 99% funcionan únicamente metiendo otros plugins (lo cual es una guarrada) y atrapan el contenido entre bloques, códigos propietarios y demás basura que es inmanejable a la hora de cambiar a otra plantilla.

Los desarrolladores buenos que hay en Themeforest tienen todos su propio canal de venta o, directamente, abandonaron la plataforma hace años.

Themeforest es un absoluto *vertedero*, sin rodeos.


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (6 Jun 2021)

Una cosa de la que no habéis hablado es del papel que juega wp en el ecommerce. Wordpress junto a woocommerce son una herramienta bastante potente para montar tiendas y negocios online sólidos, especialmente cuando se tiene cierto nivel y control del core de wp y de cómo funciona todo. A efectos prácticos se puede hacer un desarrollo "a medida" pero usando wc como framework.

Para mi gusto es bastante mejor solución que el puto prestashop de los cojones, por decir una herramienta similar, que es un infierno de bugs y código espagueti, aunque ahora a partir de la 1.7 parece que le están poniendo remedio.


----------



## Ds_84 (11 Jun 2021)

pues iba a abrir un hilo porque mi hermano que está en Suecia y que nos lee..se fué para allá con la ingeniería electrica en 2014 y se metió en un astillero de barcos y lanchas de rescate y está como tecnico de soldadores...pero está deseando meterse en una oficina resguardado del frio y el viento. 

empezó en un internship con la univeridad sueca y ahora ya es fijo etc etc...pero quiere meterse en IT porque ha acabado odiando la intemperie.

me he metido en indeed a mirar que piden para curros de programador...pero entre PLCs, AGVs, mierdas de Siemens que solo unos pocos manejan...y luego ya lengguaje de programacion...he acabado con una lista interminable?


No me considero el más adecuado para recomendar algo a mi hermano porque no soy IT, y ya intenté una vez escapar de Wordpress y 'ponerme al dia' pero no lo ví claro.

Algun curso TOP o bootcamp que conozcais? Si es por centro europa genial y si es en Suecia mejor que mejor. Presupuesto??iba a decir 6.000eu pero igual es muy poco o mucho...no sé. Si es más barato mejor.

Yo pensé algo de ciberseguridad, intelig artificial etc...pero nse que es trending ahora mismo para reconvertirte rápido, digamos.

saludoCs

@lowfour @AliBey


----------



## elepwr (11 Jun 2021)

Me ha tocado hace poco hacer cosas con wp y he visto que con esto de Gutenberg y los bloques se ha abierto un mundo nuevo que soluciona todos los problemas de usar php chungo y css sin más.

He visto que se pueden hacer bloques en react, también he visto directamente frameworks como Frontify con lo que programas los bloques y luego los editores pueden ponerlos en sus sitios y demás.

Me voy a meter con todo esto y antes me gustaría saber si alguien lo usa y es la panacea como parece o hay algo que se me escapa.


----------



## Ds_84 (11 Jun 2021)

elepwr dijo:


> Me ha tocado hace poco hacer cosas con wp y he visto que con esto de Gutenberg y los bloques se ha abierto un mundo nuevo que soluciona todos los problemas de usar php chungo y css sin más.
> 
> He visto que se pueden hacer bloques en react, también he visto directamente frameworks como Frontify con lo que programas los bloques y luego los editores pueden ponerlos en sus sitios y demás.
> 
> Me voy a meter con todo esto y antes me gustaría saber si alguien lo usa y es la panacea como parece o hay algo que se me escapa.



Pon ejemplos...capturas, algun video..

lo primero que hago cuando me piden una web alguna empresa...es instalarme el plugin de 'Classical Editor'...odio el puto Gutenberg.

solo lara centrar un texto..es una odisea xD

Pero Frontify y React..pon info, porque yo siempre he querido 'actualizarme' pero siempre acabo bolvirndo a WP....y ya solo de las horas que meto cuando me sale algun proyectito...me doy asco a mi mismo de no saber hacer más que WP


----------



## elepwr (11 Jun 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Pon ejemplos...capturas, algun video..
> 
> lo primero que hago cuando me piden una web alguna empresa...es instalarme el plugin de 'Classical Editor'...odio el puto Gutenberg.
> 
> ...



Na lo de Frontify he mirado y es un framework chungo para usar WP solo como backend en modo API, es como si te hicieras tu el front en angular react o lo que sea pero ya te da alguna cosa hecha.

Lo de los bloques sigo mirandolo y me parece muy potente, la idea es que en el editor Gutenberg hay X bloques disponibles, pues tu te creas los bloques que tu quieras.

En lo que estoy haciendo ahora cada pagina tiene una cabecera q puede ser de 3 tipos, pues por ahora lo tenemos a mano en el html de cada pagina.

La idea es hacer en react 1 componente para cada cabecera y que desde el gutenberg puedan mover los bloques y cambiar una cabecera por otra o tal.

Supongo que si haces el WP bien con un tema comprado y tal se apañan igual, en este proyecto tenemos un tema propio con todo en el html y cada vez que quieren cambiar un texto hay que tocar codigo, aunq sea cambiar una coma.

Tengo otro bloque es como una tarjeta con dibujitos y botones, pues les creo el bloque en React y los editores desde el Gutenberg ponen el texto que quieran o hacen la pagina ellos con los bloques que yo les hago.

Imagino que ya se lleve tiempo haciendo pero yo llevaba unos años sin tocar esto y la verdad esq era un asco a nivel de desarrollo no poder hacer tests, usar scss o cosas así. Que nadie se ponga tiquismiquis que siempre se pudo hacer pero ya me entendeis, no era inmediato y para hacer unit testing en WP hay que liar la de dios, con todo esto del React ganas mucho en calidad de vida.

Tambien es cierto que esto es para los que se meten con el código, la gran mayoría de gente que hace WP pone una plantilla comprada y configura las páginas, divi o elementor o lo que sea.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (11 Jun 2021)

Alguien ha usado Weebly?
Parece bastante más sencillo que PACOPRESS por lo que leo, aunque supongo que eso vendrá con la desventaja de estar más limitado para ciertas cosas o directamente no poder hacerlas.

Pero vamos, que te haces una web sin tocar una linea de código al parecer, todo drag&drop.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (11 Jun 2021)

Y así es por lo que dejé de trabajar en el mundillo web.

Tal cual.


----------



## Ds_84 (11 Jun 2021)

pelotazo_especulativo dijo:


> Alguien ha usado Weebly?
> Parece bastante más sencillo que PACOPRESS por lo que leo, aunque supongo que eso vendrá con la desventaja de estar más limitado para ciertas cosas o directamente no poder hacerlas.
> 
> Pero vamos, que te haces una web sin tocar una linea de código al parecer, todo drag&drop.



Pacopress ya es drag&drop...AHORA sí...

mirate WP bakery builder #1 WordPress Page Builder Plugin - WPBakery Page Builder

y Elementor: Elementor: #1 Free WordPress Website Builder | Elementor.com

Tienes LA MISMA capacidad de configuración y toquetear, pero code-free...todo en ventanitas...tipo como si fuera un software normal y corriente. Y el acabado y la funcionalidad es brutal, además no salta por los aires...porqué todo está encajado (JS&CSS) para que cargue bien (YSpeed/Gtmetrix).

Decir que estos plugins, van con la mayoria de plantillas, aunque veas que en la web pone que valen 45 calas....si te pillas una plantilla de WP en themeforest van incluidos. Ni caso a los que dicen que themeforest es una mierda.....están contando batallitas.

tienes plantillas que han hecho millonarios a muchos desarrolladores, y por apenas 60 calas vas a lo seguro..

Si te pillas cualquiera de la primera página, vas a tiro hecho...









2022's Newest Premium WordPress themes from ThemeForest


Choose from over 10,800 Premium WordPress themes from the #1 source for WordPress themes. All created by our Global Community of independent WordPress designers & developers.




themeforest.net





aunque Weebly si quieres algo de estar puteado solo un fin de semana...creo que es lo mejor, WP son muchas hostias si hace tiempo que no lo tocas...que si el hosting, Cpanel, su puta madre en patinete....las contrasenyas...ahora que si me han hackeao....


----------



## Ds_84 (11 Jun 2021)

para WP necesitas (suponemos hosting compartido para simplificar):

contratar el hosting
configurar los DNS
esperar a la propagación
crear la base de datos
instalar WP
instalar los plugins
autenticar la propiedad de la web con Google (si no el SEO te folla)
hacer la web
perder el tiempo con el SEO (Yoast es tu amigo)
configurar los emails y comprobar que no van directos al spam según la politica de encabezados.
definir una mínima política de seguridad más allá de un plugin (contrasenyas potentes aleatorias y 34 caracteres mínimo, bloquear usuarios, ip, etc)
.
.
.
Sobrevivir a las actualizaciones de WP y rezar que no salte todo por los aires (un child theme es tu amigo). (mejor desactivar updates, incluso del core)


Y por todas estas mierdas, WP es lo que es.

Weebly, parece algo llave en mano, como el adosao que te entregan con el jardín desbrozao y las pegatinas en la caldera....sólo tienes que preocuparte unos dias.......para mi WP es una tortura la gestión, vomitar contenido en la web, ahora es muy cómodo.

Pero gestionar todas estas mierdas, es super tedioso.


----------



## AmericanSamoa (11 Jun 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> para WP necesitas (suponemos hosting compartido para simplificar):
> 
> contratar el hosting
> configurar los DNS
> ...



Adelante. Dale a un cliente que pague bien una web en Weebly.

O en Blogspot, ya puestos.


----------



## Ds_84 (11 Jun 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Adelante. Dale a un cliente que pague bien una web en Weebly.
> 
> O en Blogspot, ya puestos.



yo no he dicho eso, pero el forero que pregunta...quizás no necesite un turbo reactor y con un glider va sobrao.

yo solo digo, que me es MUY TEDIOSO gestionar el hosting compartido, los plugins, actualizaciones, que si el SEO, ahora el google, que si te hackean, que si te intentan un DDoS.....


----------



## AmericanSamoa (11 Jun 2021)

Ds_84 dijo:


> yo no he dicho eso, pero el forero que pregunta...quizás no necesite un turbo reactor y con un glider va sobrao.
> 
> yo solo digo, que me es MUY TEDIOSO gestionar el hosting compartido, los plugins, actualizaciones, que si el SEO, ahora el google, que si te hackean, que si te intentan un DDoS.....



Claro: presentarle a un cliente una web en condiciones cuesta trabajo.

Por algo los que más criterio tienen escogen a desarrolladores que hagan todo ese trabajo. Descubriste lo que significa trabajar y ganar dinero.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (14 Jun 2021)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Claro: presentarle a un cliente una web en condiciones cuesta trabajo.
> 
> Por algo los que más criterio tienen escogen a desarrolladores que hagan todo ese trabajo. Descubriste lo que significa trabajar y ganar dinero.



Entiendo que para los que se dedican al mundillo de las webs, es muy importante la tecnologia o la forma en la que se monte dicha web.
Pero la realidad es que de la web, lo que importa, es la cantidad de visitas que tenga y cuantas de esas visitas se transforman en dinero.

Al cliente le da igual la tecnología que uses, porque la página web en sí , no tiene valor. ( hablamos de empresas cuya web es para estar presentes en internet o vender 4 cosas en una tienda online, no hablamos de amazon, facebook etc)

Un cliente va a preferir una web PACO en Weebly o en blogspot con 50k visitas diarias que una en PacoPress o la tecnología que te de la gana con 2k visitas diarias.

En vez de invertir 20k en la web, sale más rentable invertir 2k y gastarse los 18k en atraer tráfico. Una web vale el tráfico que genera y poco más. Por eso prosperan las herramientas que facilitan la construcción de webs y todo aquello que te puede ayudar a atraer tráfico.


----------



## pelotazo_especulativo (14 Jun 2021)

ES la lógica del mercado hamijo. La web no deja de ser una herramienta de negocio, y como tal, la prioridad numero 1 es que genere cash.
No estoy metido en el mundillo, pero me supongo que ganará más aquel que puede generar tráfico via SEO/Ads o similares que el que hace la web en sí, incluso cuando el que vende el SEO sea un powerpointista vendehumos. Lleva el mensaje correcto y le vende la burra al cliente.

Aparte, hacer SEO (de verdad) es algo bastante complejo.


----------



## Ds_84 (15 Jun 2021)

mejor CRM para linkarlo a WP?

anyone??


----------



## Tars (18 Jun 2021)

Qué opináis del tema soledad?


----------



## Ds_84 (20 Jun 2021)

Tars dijo:


> Qué opináis del tema soledad?



es jodida, si


----------



## Ds_84 (20 Jun 2021)

hoygaN...

una pasarela de pagos barata para usar tarjetas europeas excluisvamente.

alguien???


----------



## Happy Mask Salesman (29 Jun 2021)

DAW. El viernes empiezo la FP Dual (Prácticas del 1º año) en empresa PACO: WordPress y Marketing Digital


EDIT: Al final cambio de planes, voy a hacer cosas con Angular (incluso me dan acceso a su Udemy donde tienen cursos de este) y luego de ODOO... que es un ERP. ___ 20 años recien cumplidos, sin experiencia laboral. Busco consejos. Me hablaron bastante mal sobre agencias de Marketing pero me...




www.burbuja.info







Happy Mask Salesman dijo:


> 20 años recien cumplidos, sin experiencia laboral. Busco consejos. Me hablaron bastante mal sobre agencias de Marketing pero me lo quede porque vivo cerca. Por lo que he leido en Burbuja es muerte en vida, cuencoarrocismo (al menos me pagan algo), esclavitud (aun no se mi horario, pero creo que 8 horas en horario partido excepto viernes que es jornada continua). WordPress como tal, no es la tecnologia mas disruptiva que hay tampoco... Pero bueno que imagino que sirve para vender a otros paco clientes y estaran contenta con ello. A priori todo pinta mal, pero, he pensado... por algo se empieza... Tampoco quiero acabar quemado ahi, quiero coger experiencia y si hay que pasarlo mal un tiempo se pasa.
> 
> Consejos sobre como lidiar con jefes o compañeros?
> Y no se... consejos en general.
> ...


----------



## Luis243 (16 Ago 2021)

Oro puro de hilo, muchas gracias por los consejos a todos.


----------



## Ds_84 (4 Feb 2022)

forma rapida de clonar una web a otro dominio?

via plugin??

necesito algo rapido y efectivo sin que quedan cabos sueltos?

como clonar un sitio ya existente (dominioA.com) a dominioB.com con un par de clicks?

creo que algunos CPanel llevan algun asistente verdad?

saludos


----------



## tolomeo (4 Feb 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> forma rapida de clonar una web a otro dominio?
> 
> via plugin??
> 
> ...











All-in-One WP Migration


Mueve, transfiere, copia, migra y haz copia de seguridad de un sitio con un solo clic. Rápido, fácil y fiable.




es.wordpress.org




dos click , primer click descargar a archivo, segundo clic subir desde archivo
la versioni free tiene limitación de tamaño del archivo que puedes descargr, no recuerdo si 300 Mb.


----------



## kynes (4 Feb 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> forma rapida de clonar una web a otro dominio?
> 
> via plugin??
> 
> ...



Duplicator Duplicator – WordPress Migration Plugin o cualquier plugin similar te debe valer si no tienes un sitio web demasiado cargado de plugins con configuración compleja.


----------



## Ds_84 (9 Feb 2022)

kynes dijo:


> Duplicator Duplicator – WordPress Migration Plugin o cualquier plugin similar te debe valer si no tienes un sitio web demasiado cargado de plugins con configuración compleja.



Ei mil gracias puta madre tio! No habia visto tu respuesta.

Va como un tiro el Duplicator....la verdad que tenia un asistente en mi hosting en el Cpanel, pero el plugin es como mas intituitivo, me preocupa un poco la vulnerabilidad del resultado, el plugin obviamente una vez clonado lo he borrado.

Veo que las bases de datos las ha clonado perfecto con los encabezados identicos, habia probado otro plugin el anyo pasado y me la lio gorda al clonar las bases de datos etc.

Si me permitis otra pregunta, como conyo se llama este tipo de software/plugin para documentos/archivos/videos...en los que una vez pagas la tienda/web te manda automaticamente el archivo que has comprado y la factura? NO es un shopify, es algo mucho mas simple, pero olvide como se llama. Necesito poner unos archivos a la venta en una web y no quiero estar pendiente de hacer ZIPS y reenviarlos a los clientes, quiero que se haga solo y yo solo dedicarme a mirar como entrar las transferencias a ING


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (9 Feb 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Ei mil gracias puta madre tio! No habia visto tu respuesta.
> 
> Va como un tiro el Duplicator....la verdad que tenia un asistente en mi hosting en el Cpanel, pero el plugin es como mas intituitivo, me preocupa un poco la vulnerabilidad del resultado, el plugin obviamente una vez clonado lo he borrado.
> 
> ...



Woocommerce tiene opción nativa de generar productos digitales descargables. El cliente paga, le llega factura y archivo comprimido y a volar. No sé si es eso lo que buscas.


----------



## Ds_84 (9 Feb 2022)

Depresión de la Plaga dijo:


> Woocommerce tiene opción nativa de generar productos digitales descargables. El cliente paga, le llega factura y archivo comprimido y a volar. No sé si es eso lo que buscas.



si señor eso busco 

Pero todo el woocommerce me ralentiza mucho el wordpress y mazo vulnerable de bugs..

anyways..voy a ir buscando por ahi..


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (9 Feb 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> si señor eso busco
> 
> Pero todo el woocommerce me ralentiza mucho el wordpress y mazo vulnerable de bugs..
> 
> anyways..voy a ir buscando por ahi..



No hombre, woocommerce para ser lo que es, es relativamente ágil. De todos modos existen maneras de aligerar el backend y reducir la carga de recursos del server: reducir heartbeat, pasar el cron de wp a una tarea al server y tirar de query monitor para identificar problemas. 

Si te preocupa la velocidad de carga a nivel cliente y sus efectos colaterales en temas de seo busca "consejos optimizacion wpo en wordpress" y te apareceré yo por ahí en primera página, que no quiero linkear directamente rollo spammer fracasado.


----------



## wililon (11 Feb 2022)

AmericanSamoa dijo:


> Jamás, nunca, nunca, jamás compres nada en Envato/Themeforest. Es un vertedero maloliente del que huí hace años.
> Con la plantilla por defecto (Twenty Twenty-One) se puede hacer de todo. Si quieres ir a algo más sofisticado y decoroso que ya esté hecho, hay una pareja de alemanes que trabajan a un alto nivel (Theme Collection | Elmastudio) y hacen código de primera división.
> Si quieres algo más intermedio, Generatepress.
> Si quieres algo avanzado, Tonik.
> ...



No me he leído el hilo entero pero esto vale mucho.


----------



## Ds_84 (22 Feb 2022)

@Depresión de la Plaga 
Cuál es la mejor manera de tener un sistema de pago sin tener que instalar nada?

He visto que hay sistemas de ´pay by link´ totalmente out of the box...que si realmente son tan fáciles de usar y mantener.....no le veo el sentido en instalar una pasarela de pago o tpv virtual..

El unico inconveniente es......se puede automatizar un sistema de ´pay by link´?? Como si de una especie de Power Automate se tratara, como en Teams?

Me mola el rollo de suministrar el link de pago y olvidarme de todo, que el cliente pague las comisiones y yo solo rezar para que no quiera un rembolso jeje...pero se puede automatizar un sistema basado en ´pay by link´?

Tengo una miniempresa de consultoria de diseño 3d y basicamente vendo modelos parametrizados, es decir, que si al cabo de 10minutos el cliente ve que todo funciona, no me piden el reembolso de mis servicios.

saludos


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (22 Feb 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> @Depresión de la Plaga
> Cuál es la mejor manera de tener un sistema de pago sin tener que instalar nada?
> 
> He visto que hay sistemas de ´pay by link´ totalmente out of the box...que si realmente son tan fáciles de usar y mantener.....no le veo el sentido en instalar una pasarela de pago o tpv virtual..
> ...



Pues la verdad es que nunca he tenido que implementar nada así aún, normalmente monto las pasarelas típicas y a volar. Ese tipo de sistemas en plan fiable sé que existe el pay by link de Stripe o el paypal.me, para automatizarlo con wp/woocommerce tiene que haber algún plugin gratuito fijo. Si no, te montas un mailer (con mailchimp por ejemplo) que le envíe el link al cliente cuando confirme la compra y en cuanto te llegue el pago les mandas tu servicio.


----------



## SolyCalma (22 Feb 2022)

Jupyter x theme en bluehost, y usando Elementor para editar, no necesitas mucho mas y quedan de puta madre. Eso una pagina normal, si quieres e-commerce hay otras herramientas del estilo que tb son tremendas, y son muy fácil de editar no necesitas calentarte la cabeza demasiado ni escribír codigo.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (1 Mar 2022)

Hola a todos.

Gracias por las aportaciones.


Tengo algunas preguntas un poco generalistas sobre Wordpress. Espero puedan y quieran ayudarme:


- Consideráis la relación tiempo de aprendizaje - cantidad de sueldo buena? Y en relación a otras ramas de IT?


- Con Wordpress se aprende también programación? Es decir, tengo entendido que por ejemplo, HTML son etiquetas

y punto. Es decir, si no entiendo mal, al aprender HTML no aprendes Programación del tipo Arquitectura de Software.

Es decir, lo que aprendas en HTML, queda en HTML. No es un conocimiento muy transferible a otras ramas de IT.


- Aprendes conocimientos importantes para la Ciberseguridad al aprender Wordpress? Edito para aclararla: Se ganarían conocimientos de "White Jakeo" de vulnerabilidades en las webs al aprender WP?


- Es fácil hacerte Freelancer con Wordpress verdad? Lo recomendáis?


- Tener habilidades de Diseño Gráfico (Dominio de tableta, Photoshop, Illustrator etc) es un plus para Wordpress?


- Para evitar lo quemante de ser víctima de un paco cliente que te usa de brocha, la única opción es huir del Front End para refugiarse en el Back End? O existe un Front End no tan quemante? O el Back End es la misma mierda quemante que el Front?



Aún no he podido leer el hilo entero. Espero no haber molestado.




De paso, upeo sano.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (1 Mar 2022)

Grax tío.


----------



## AliBey (1 Mar 2022)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Gracias por las aportaciones.
> 
> ...



Tras aplicar muchos consejos de los aquí me han recomendado, la experiencia adquirida este tiempo y seguramente te puedan responder mejor @AmericanSamoa , @Ds_84 :

- La mejor relación de tiempo invertido en aprendizaje en IT. El resto es muy variable.

-El camino es mejor hacer a la inversa o en paralelo. HTML, CSS y JavaScript.

-La ciberseguridad es otro camino, pero saber cómo funciona una parte importante de las webs, saber protegerla y/o explotar sus vulnerabilidades.

-Si, primero tira de gente cercana y esmérate para hacer un portafolio decente. Pero tienes que saber dónde vender y a quien vender. Pero sobre todo es boca a boca.

-Saberlas bases de diseño gráfico, ayuda en todo en la vida, incluso aunque seas un pica teclas de 8 a 15:00.


----------



## blahblahblah (1 Mar 2022)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> 
> Gracias por las aportaciones.
> 
> ...



>Consideran la relación tiempo de aprendizaje - cantidad de sueldo buena? Y en relación a otras ramas de IT?
Eso depende más de lo bien que te sepas vender a tus clientes que otra cosa. En otras ramas de IT es más fácil tener un sueldo bueno sin ser un buen comercial - aunque puede ser más difícil encontrar ofertas para freelance.

>Con Wordpress se aprende también programación? Es decir, tengo entendido que por ejemplo, HTML son etiquetas y punto. Es decir, si no entiendo mal, al aprender HTML no aprendes Programación del tipo Arquitectura de Software.
Depende de ti. Puedes o no aprender programación, todo y que si quieres hacer tus propios módulos, extension, etc, necesitas php.

>Es decir, lo que aprendas en HTML, queda en HTML. No es un conocimiento muy transferible a otras ramas de IT.
Lo que necesitas para wordpress: HTML+css+php+js es un poco la base de la web.
Todo es transferible, pero el fundamento de IT no lo necesitas, ni vas a conseguir, si te limitas a manejar el wordpress para hacer páginas web resultonas <-- esto es lo que pide el cliente.

>Aprendes conocimientos importantes para la Ciberseguridad al aprender Wordpress?
No. Sólo hay que mirar el historial de bugs para ver que wordpress es ejemplo perfecto de malas prácticas por todos lados.

>Tener habilidades de Diseño Gráfico (Dominio de tableta, Photoshop, Illustrator etc) es un plus para Wordpress?
Todo eso es un plus para web. Aun así, más que dominio de tableta y photoshop *lo importante es tener gusto y saber maquetar (sobretodo css+html* y un mínimo de javascript*)*. Cualquier habilidad visual que tengas la podrás aprovechar.

>Para evitar lo quemante de que te use de brocha un paco cliente, la única opción es huir del Front End para recalar en el Back End. O existe un Front End no tan quemante? O el Back End es la misma mierda quemante que el Front?
La gracia del "wordpress" es que sólo en excepciones te tengas que preocuparte del back end y sean cosas fáciles de resolver. El front end es donde está la chicha: puesto que todo entra por los ojos - tanto clientes como usuarios.

El wordpress está bien es que mucha gente lo usa y verás ofertas, pero es algo problemático (sobretodo si te piden hacer integraciones de diferentes themes, con extensiones, etc). Si lo que buscas es para hacer proyectos completos que precisen blog + usuarios + forums + otras tonterías, imho se pueden encontrar mejores softwares que wordpress, sencillos y tal.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (1 Mar 2022)

Grax tío.

Lo que quise preguntar aquí era:

- Se ganarían conocimientos de "White Jakeo" de webs al aprender Wordpress?


Edito para futuros lectores.


Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (1 Mar 2022)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> Grax tío.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aprenderás algunos truquillos, así como una lista de cosas que pueden fallar y has de tener en cuenta... pero lo que se considera "cyberseguridad" no mucho.


----------



## AliBey (1 Mar 2022)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> Grax tío.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Te devuelvo la pregunta cómo alguien que trabaja en Ciberseguridad 

¿El conocer la estructura y los procesos del CMS más popular del mundo ayuda algo en el Webpentesting?


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (1 Mar 2022)

@blahblahblah @AliBey

Grax a ambos.




AliBey dijo:


> Te devuelvo la pregunta cómo alguien que trabaja en Ciberseguridad
> 
> ¿El conocer la estructura y los procesos del CMS más popular del mundo ayuda algo en el Webpentesting?



Sí, me olía algo de esto. Por ello preguntaba xD


Hablando del CMs más popular del mundo, creés que las apps tienen fecha de vencimiento?

Que se vienen webs, o web-apps, para todo?

Aunque sé que daría para hilo propio, si es que no lo hay.


Saludos.


----------



## blahblahblah (1 Mar 2022)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> @blahblahblah @AliBey
> 
> Grax a ambos.
> 
> ...



Si lo que buscas es dinero a medio plazo una opción mejor que wordpress (que está super masificado) es web3, imho. Es algo nuevo, así que ten en cuenta que habrás de aprender muchas cosas que de aquí 2 años ya no se harán como ahora, pero si te metes en ese nicho y estás al día no debería faltarte trabajo y como especialidad te dará más juego que wordpress. (Al fin y al cabo si dominas web3, también aprenderás a montar una web en wordpress u otros paquetes software)

De todos modos si quieres dedicarte a temas web ya sea wordpress/web3/etc, el core de html, css, js vas a necesitar sí o sí. Si dominas la suite de adobe, Indesign también ha de servir para hacer mockups y trasladar rápido maquetaciones a formato web (mucho más que photoshop o illustrator, que es más para retoques gráficos).


----------



## Ds_84 (2 Mar 2022)

Máximo Décimo Hispanio dijo:


> Function.php mal sitio, no lo recomienda WP, sino usar plugin, hay muchos, pero en ese sitio no lo veo.
> 
> Si haces desarrollos lo mas rapido posibles necesitas herramientas que agilicen, muchas veces WP es un apoyo a otras cosas.
> 
> ...



Dejaros de plugins, que al final lo que haces meter más vulnerabilidades y bugs...porqué no todo el mundo pica codigo limpio como los de Yoast SEO, etc....hay mucho plugin pacodemier.

Mi recomendación es editar directamente el *htaccess*, hay generadores online...donde es imposible cagarla, solo seleccionar tu dominio, archivos que se cachean, tiempo de expiración, etc.....también está bien denegar la navegación por directorios....tipo dominio.com-wp-admin/media ...así te evitas sustos que te puedan meter malware etc si tienes la mala suerte que alguien que pilote se encapriche de tu web.

Cuantos más archivos/extensiones se añadan al htaccess mejor...a parte de los típicos jpeg,pg,png,css,js,html,ico ...etc....está bien añadir *mp4,webm y pdf* ...por si tenéis Políticas de Privacidad, Términos y Condiciones, etc subidos a la web para cumplir la GDPR Europea de mierda.

Os dejo aquí un generador de htaccess que si le metéis todas las extensiones que he añadido como extra *(negrita) *veréis como os sube la puntuación PageSpeed/YSlow en Gtmetrix ya que va a cachear todo lo que pille incluido sitemap, favicon, etc





__





.htaccess Generator - Help creating your htaccess file


Quickly generate an htaccess file for many functions including www rewrite, hotlink prevention, custom error pages, caching, and redirects.




www.htaccessredirect.net





Extras que son un must, son proteger el htaccess con pass, limitar navegacion por directorios, hotlinking, etc.......estas cosas si empezais con Pacopress se os van a escapar FIJO, porque a todos nos ha pasado y luego vienen los lloros cuando un Filipino o un Uzbeko te clonan la web y te joden el negocio online (true story)


----------



## Depresión de la Plaga (2 Mar 2022)

Como desarrollador backend que trabaja parte de su jornada con wordpress+woocommerce te contesto con mi experiencia:



NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Gracias por las aportaciones.
> Tengo algunas preguntas un poco generalistas sobre Wordpress. Espero puedan y quieran ayudarme:
> - Consideráis la relación tiempo de aprendizaje - cantidad de sueldo buena? Y en relación a otras ramas de IT?



No vas a cobrar como un hingeniero del que dependen los sistemas informáticos de un aeropuerto, pero tampoco necesitas que te follen el culo durante 4, 5 o 6 años en asignaturas de matemáticas para dedicarte a esto. No obstante si te sabes vender bien y consigues escalar te puedes poner en un sueldo bastante decente. De entrada no esperes cobrar bien hasta que no tengas experiencia, eso tenlo claro porque con 0 experiencia la gente es literalmente inútil en este mundillo, además el mundo del desarrollo web es por definición explotación laboral y te van a intentar exprimir por todos lados.



NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> - Con Wordpress se aprende también programación? Es decir, tengo entendido que por ejemplo, HTML son etiquetas
> y punto. Es decir, si no entiendo mal, al aprender HTML no aprendes Programación del tipo Arquitectura de Software.
> Es decir, lo que aprendas en HTML, queda en HTML. No es un conocimiento muy transferible a otras ramas de IT.



Desarrollar sobre wordpress no es montar un tema, configurar cuatro mierdas y listo. Es programar para que otros monten un tema, configuren cuatro mierdas y listo. Así que no te queda otra que aprender bien a programar (como habilidad), aprender php, programación orientada a objetos, bases de datos, js/jquery/ajax... también tienes que aprender a gestionar y hacer funcionar un server LAMP o semejante, etc. Aunque wp tiene una arquitectura pollaviejista (event driven), no va nada mal para empezar a soltarte programando si tienes una buena base.



NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> - Aprendes conocimientos importantes para la Ciberseguridad al aprender Wordpress? Edito para aclararla: Se ganarían conocimientos de "White Jakeo" de vulnerabilidades en las webs al aprender WP?



Bueno, en el momento en el que te metes a desarrollar tienes que tener en cuenta unas bases y unas metodologías para no dejar agujeros de mongolo por los que se pueda entrar, además de que aprendes a base de hostias cosas bastante avanzadas. Pero por lo general no, no te va a servir para convertirte en un jaker con capucha.



NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> - Es fácil hacerte Freelancer con Wordpress verdad? Lo recomendáis?



Bastante, plataformas online hay a tiros llenas de gente pidiendo mano de obra para su wordpress paco. Conozco casos de éxito pero yo prefiero vivir de asalariado. Depende un poco de tu personalidad, de tus ambiciones y de lo a gusto que estés con lo que hagas.



NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> - Tener habilidades de Diseño Gráfico (Dominio de tableta, Photoshop, Illustrator etc) es un plus para Wordpress?



Si vas a dedicarte además de a desarrollar a diseñar y maquetar, te va a venir bien y es una habilidad que suma, pero no es esencial. Se supone que tu área de trabajo es el desarrollo web, no dedicarte a hacerle logos a la peña, esos contenidos ya te tienen que venir dados por el cliente.



NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> - Para evitar lo quemante de ser víctima de un paco cliente que te usa de brocha, la única opción es huir del Front End para refugiarse en el Back End? O existe un Front End no tan quemante? O el Back End es la misma mierda quemante que el Front?



Va a depender de lo que se te dé mejor y te guste más hacer. Diría que front puede ser más quemante ya que el cliente siempre tiene la última palabra ahí y te va a señalar hasta el último minifallo que vea, dado que es todo visual. Pero depende de tu habilidad como diseñador y como vendehumos.


----------



## Ds_84 (2 Mar 2022)

NOMBRE NEUTRAL dijo:


> Grax tío.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De hackeo como para petarte webs a base de 'experiencia' con WP ya te digo que NO. Te podrás dar una vuelta por los directorios de alguna web que se hayan olvidado de capar la navegacion por directorios, sabrás ver cositas que dirás ¨Esta peña no tiene ni idea¨ y todo eso te servirá para diferenciarte de los demás y aprender a venderte porqué pondrás esas mierdas que ves como ejemplos de malas prácticas.

Pero si aprenderas muchas cosas a base de hostias que te pueden traer clientes o mejorar tu ´sales story´ cuando quieras vender algo.

Desde esconder la pagina de log in a wp y personalizarla (i.e dominio.com/wp-login.php a dominio.com/login-empresa
Mejorar los tiempos de carga de forma brutal editando codigo tu mismo (snippets), hacer lo del htaccess que he dicho..
Activar cosas del PHP/Apache que la mitad de peña ni saben que existen.....
Rutinas más alla de copias de seguridad..
Esconder cosas para no dar pistas a los hackers, etc 

En general blindar tu web con las herramientas ´paco´ que nos dá wordpress...sin tener que ser hacker y que de rebote si te sabes vender no serás ´uno más´...aunque la verdad yo me dedico a ello por compromisos y por echar una mano a amigos...y te digo que está mal pagado. Yo he llegado a la conclusión que es mejor encerrarse un finde y soplarles 2000eu por una web (teniendo el texto de antemano) y hacerlo llave en mano....que reventar precios...hacerlo por 500EU y estar 6 meses empantanao con una mierda web.

Ya sólo el troubleshooting de plugins y la experiencia que te dá eso, ya vale más que todo lo que aprenderás por el camino. Yo si veo muchísima diferencia entre gente que ha ¨estudiado¨ html/css/js y los autodidactas, que quizás no sabemos que hace cada cosa tirando de manual....pero si sabemos como hacerlo para que no salte todo por los aires.


----------



## NOMBRE NEUTRAL (3 Mar 2022)

Gracias @Depresión de la Plaga muy interesante todo, y más viniendo de un "backender"



Y gracias @Ds_84 por compartir truquillos y cosas puntuales para el mundillo WP.


----------



## ismai (10 Mar 2022)

Hola, usé Wordpress hace unos años para varios blogs sin mucho recorrido, así que se lo básico.

Ahora tengo que construir un e-commerce con multiidioma (español, portugués e inglés). He estado leyendo sobre WooCommerce, y me gusta en el sentido de que no parece muy complicado y va en la línea de wordpress general.

Mi pregunta es: ¿Qué plugins/complementos mínimos debería usar para poder tener esa página multiidioma con sus sistemas de pago (redsys) y todo?


----------

